# Da vinci vesicovaginal fistula



## lehrra (Jun 29, 2010)

My doctor is performing a robotic laparoscopic vesicovaginal fistula repair...can anyone help or has anyone possibly asked the AUA about this?

Thanks
Leslie H


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 2, 2010)

If you cannot find a code, you will likely need to use an unlisted laparoscopic procedure and compare to the open CPT.


----------



## preserene (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes indeed unlisted lap procedures 51999.
Otherwise, please try to go for this:
Urology Coding Alert 2008: Volume 10, Number 2 ... Since you have a HCPCS code for robotic-assisted procedures, you should report and ... requiring use of robotic surgical systems [list separately in addition to the code for primary procedure]). ...

or try for Category  2codes-Supplimental Tracking codes.
If nor anywhere there may be still under Category 3 codes for approval.

 Ooph round the world!!!!!

I hope there are many coding experts out there who would  pot your post & come with flying colors  to your earnest quest


----------

